# .



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

....


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know couta but i'd be a bit worried about what was undereath me when it did with all that tuna oil and blood about from the catch. 
Kayak could be one giant lure :shock: :lol: :lol: Imagine the size of the treble instead of a rudder :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers dave


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

That's a good day's fishing there with that lot :shock: We're only allowed 2 spaniards a day here in WA, so that would be a week's worth for me :wink:


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like a great catch Couta.

Going on Justcrusin's point - do you do anything special or take any extra precautions? I cant remember from your posts if you mentioned that you bled your catch out on the water or on land? Do you keep it all in a fish bag as well? Just curious thats all as some species of fish are better bled straight away however our sport doesnt offer the best protection against biteys hehe (don't intentionally mean to bring up another discussion about biteys either :shock: I know they're there and we're just visitors in their domain etc)

Cheers
OD


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

I just cant understand why anyone would feel the need to kill so many fish, pics like that shit me to tears and remind me of the dark ages when people just had no idea about future fish stocks.

Todays fisho's are better than that and thank god the meat hunters who kill for their egos are a dying bunch.

Take a feed but think about tomorrow too, it's all about sustainabillity these days.

I'm not sure who caught all those fish, I'm just voicing my opinion on what I think is a disgusting attitude towards "our" fish stocks.

Rant over.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I am hoping this catch represents a number of anglers. Otherwise I have to agree with Funda.

Rob.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

The pic was taken BEFORE they went fishing. What you see is the bait which is trolled whole.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Couta , you are undoubtedly a good and in fact a courageous and innovative angler, i hope that catch represents the efforts of yourself and your mates , otherwise i can not see any good reason to take so many fish, but in the end , thats up to you


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

In a sense, quite impressive, but I have to agree with Funda, I just hate seeing pics like that, glad someone else was the one to jump up and forward the opinion that this is wrong before I did. I've been slagged for voicing this attitude on another forum on quite a few ocasions by the same guys who jump up and down about tighter restrictions and green zones etc. oops, who put that soapbox there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm.....

There is more than one kayak in the picture guys.

Maybe establish how many anglers were involved in the total catch before making too many assumptions and attacking a fellow member :?:

Lets not become another Fishnet :roll: where members are too bloody scared to post anything due to a fear of being attacked by their fellow members.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Dallas said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> There is more than one kayak in the picture guys.
> 
> ...


Yeah no worries there at all, but if you read the 1st post again you will see the comment that sparked me up. :wink:



> PostPosted: Sun Jan 07, 2007 9:37 pm Post subject: how many fish before a yak sinks
> when do you reckon the yak would start to sink????


To me it would seem that the above quote is implying they were all caught from the same yak, but on the other hand even if it was 2 yaks it still is an excessive take as they are large fish arent they. 
:roll:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Allan,

Thats a fair assumption to make.....at the end of the day, still an assumption.

I reckon better to bite the tongue when all the facts are not known......

If this catch was a single angler I would likely share the same opinion that you have mate.....but I dont have all the facts either......so cant really comment either way.

Our forum has always been free from that kind of stuff. And it would be nice if our members continued to feel like they could share openly without fear of unfair or ill informed criticism.....

My gut feeling is that this catch was caught by 2 or more anglers.....and the thread title was couta1 being 'witty'...... 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

point well made and point taken Dallas


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Dallas said:


> Hey Allan,
> 
> Thats a fair assumption to make.....at the end of the day, still an assumption.
> 
> ...


No worries and I agree with you kinda, I'm happy to leave it right here.

I did join this forum because of the general attitude here, I apologise if I have brought a bit of fishnet with me, but trust me that side of me is going fast.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

No worries Allan,

Alot of the guys here (me included) are happy to have your input on the forum, and the knowledge that comes with you. 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQH56y4AAARXgAASQAEAgBAABqWeICAAIpkyGTEeoU0yMTExCtg+aokSXen6t2qVDAA/i7kinChIAPz1lwA=


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

I really can't see what the problem is. Some guys (most actually) will kill many times that amount of fish just by buying a packet of pilchards. At the end of the day, if all of those fish were eaten (as opposed to just killed) then that just means that the person who ate them didn't eat some other animals instead - that have probably been caught commercially, or factory farmed. I'd rather know that eaten fish were caught recreationally, as opposed to the alternative.

The chances are very high that whoever caught these fish handed a good deal of the out to friends and family, who may otherwise have just bought fish from the supermarket shelf.

Assumption is the mutha of all fuck ups, and in this case, shooting first and asking questions later is one such example.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Perhaps it would be simpler, and end all the speculation, if couta explained what the photo was all about.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

perhaps more should be explained.the catch was made by two anglers,after the first angler discovered the feeding frenzy of tuna and mackerel ,fishing together on yaks,the majority of the fish were caught on one yak,the bag limit at the time of catching those fish was 10 yellowfin tuna,and ten mackerel per angler.so 20 fish each,for two boats thats 40 fish.so legally could have still caught more.i thought it was a good photo as it shows you can still get good quality,and a decent number of fish in a yak,and still have place to store them,when you hit a school of fish in a feeding frenzy.All fish we kept for eating and some given out to the local people for a feed,which made there day.No bag limits were broken or undersize fish kept.perhaps the caption barked up the wrong tree,but i still think its good as all those fish could quite easily fit into the yak storage space,and there was still room for more which to me equals a good yak fishing platform,thats not going to bog down when you load it up with your trophy days.At least plenty of stomachs enjoyed a good feed of fresh fish,and good smiles unlike the world record marlin that was caught up in cairns and then fed to the sharks!!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

As a forum, we are a diverse community and this means we will have some viewpoints or opinions which will clash with others sooner or later. One of the strengths of this forum since it began (not that I was there then) is that people do work hard at respecting others (99% of the time) and work hard at being helpful. While it may be hard sometimes not to get heated in discussion (speaking for myself) the benefits from our diverse community hanging out together and sharing stuff is truly fantastic. We have something awesome happening here and I love it.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nothing wrong with giving a few fish to friends. I don't see a problem with taking limits on occasion; as long as the meat isn't wasted. I respect those who are passionate about protecting their natural resources. I just think that the passion for protecting fish stocks should be directed at more pressing issues, such as limiting the impact of commercial fishing, rather than criticism of an individual for catching a LEGAL number of fish. Think of how many yellow fin a single commercial boat can take in just one wrap. What we do on kayaks pales in comparison. I know that we should all think about conserving fish stocks, but let's focus the attention on the real culprit.

Hey Couta1, post those pics on the La Jolla Kayak Fishing forum. Show the folks over here how its done in Australia. They'll be impressed and more than a little envious.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Couta forgot to mention that these fish were all caught in Sth Africa or thereabouts a few years ago.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Would it have made such an impact if it were 20 whiting or 20 gar? I wouldnt take that many fish home but I would've kept catching and releasing while they were biting opportunities like that dont come every day.


----------

